# Choice Gear: Affordable 1:18 Scale Audi R8 GT on Amazon



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We featured a scale model * Audi R8 GT on our recent 2011 Holiday Gift Guide for the Audi Enthusiast *, though as a resin model that one may have been a bit expensive for all but the serious scale model collector. Not so with this 1:18 scale Audi R8 GT we found on * Amazon.com * following its inclusion on a similar gift guide we found over on * Nick's Car Blog. *

At $30, don't expect the level of detail you'll find on higher-priced models, but the cheap price makes it an easy choice and easier to deal with hardcore and damaging play should it find itself in the hands of children.

More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

